# Will it work?



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a 10x10 fenced area that's chick proof ( they can get out). But there isn't house or shade... I was gonna use a big dog carrier for them to sleep in since this is for my 3 week olds. 
The temp at night is mostly 75+ but the least is 69. There are only six chicks. I plan on making more shade with plants. With this work out?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Just double check that everything is secure.


----------



## FarmRookie (Apr 18, 2013)

They will eat the plants. lol


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

You could put the dog house in there and add a tarp that will shade them and maybe help with the rain if you get any just pick a 10x10 and strap it over top of the enclosure and make sure it's full proof secure from thing getting out and things getting in.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you plan to get a coop eventually ? The dog crate is only going to work for about 6 weeks .


----------

